# Looking for a new tank!



## KVR (13/5/16)

Whatsup guys

I had a Eleaf iStick tc60w and the Melo 2 tank but due to my incompetence I went and dropped the melo 2 while cleaning and it shattered. I am looking for a replacement should I go for a different tank or another Melo 2 and could you guys please link me to a reasonably priced tank. Thanks in advance cheers!


----------



## GreenyZA (13/5/16)

You can just buy the replacement glass for the melo2 if it's not bent after dropping it. 

http://www.thevapery.co.za/collecti.../eleaf-melo-2-spare-glass?variant=14121308038


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

